
Ask HN: SublimeText vs. WebStorm - cjblomqvist
Which one are you using? Why IDE or editor for web development (node)? Would you recommend any other IDEs, like Visual Studio for example?
======
azeirah
I personally use Sublime Text for smaller code tasks, like simple webpages,
smaller edits etc.

While I use WebStorm for larger projects such as building a website for
someone or collaborating on projects at school.

Sublime Text, to me, is still just a text editor (a really good one at that),
while WebStorm is a fully-fledged IDE.

------
michaelbuddy
I own php storm and it's OK, but since I do such a mix of file work, small
maintenance and web/phpstorm is really project driven. I think for me,
ultraedit is the way to go. I guess I just don't really like phpstorm's menus,
kb shortcuts and just some other things aren't as logical or easy to find as
they could be. Even setting up a project from existing files, it's easy enough
to do but just not logical. I would still recommend jetbrains stuff
definitely, but I don't know I'm looking for something that matches my
personality more and ultraedit / ultrastudio may be better for my workflow.
They've also stepped to it lately with multi-cursor, git integration and also
ultraedit has dealt much better with large files than some of my other text
editors, like notepad plus plus or brackets, would choke on.

------
eddie_31003
Text Editors VS IDEs it's more of a question of what tools do you use to
accomplish specific tasks. Although most of my day is spent in a feature rich
IDE, I do spend a descent about of time in a text editor for small things.

I prefer SublimeText as a TextEditor. I've been trying to use Atom, but
haven't made the complete switch.

I've been playing with WebStorm because I think JetBrains products are
#KickAss.

I would recommend to using the best tool for the job/task you're working on.
If you're doing .NET Development, then Visual Studio would be your tool of
choice.

If you're doing web development for MEAN or LAMP or anything else, you're
probably use a combination of SublimeText/Atom and something like WebStorm.

I suggest trying to use as many tools as you can and see which ones work best
for you and your workflow. It's always a good thing to know how to use more
than one tool.

------
tonteldoos
I agree with the poster on the size of the codebase and the complexity of the
code. Quick and dirty is manageable in vim and the like. For anything bigger
than a handful of files and build scripts, it's a different story.

About 2 or 3 years ago I was introduced to Rubymine (also by Jetbrains), and
from there have fallen in love with their products. I have personal licenses
for Rubymine, PHPStorm (of which WebStorm is a subset) and use IntelliJ and
PyCharm regularly. Their products 'just work' (Linux, OS X and Windows), and
the similarities/consistencies between the different editors make subsequent
learning curves much less steep. I've been using the CLion EAP a bit, and will
likely be paying for a license when it's released (simply because it works
that well out of the box).

------
dagw
I use WebStorm for all my web development. I suppose in theory it's possible
to replicate most things it does with a bunch of SublimeText add-ons and
additional tools, but why bother. For me the intelligent code completion and
refactoring tools are worth the price of admission.

------
davismwfl
I use Webstorm for all the node development because it is a great integrated
environment that really doesn't get in the way. It also lets me use sftp to do
quick file deploys to a test box for experimenting etc all in one place. And
while I won't say the debugging is perfect, it is pretty damn good and works
well.

That said, I will still use vi to do small text edits or JSON file changes etc
if I don't need the entire IDE. So I think it is a pick the best tool at the
time. I also will use notepad++ if in Windows the same way I would vi on my
Mac or a server.

I personally haven't used SublimeText but I know a lot of people swear by it
for its flexibility.

~~~
azeirah
There's little reason to switch to Sublime Text if you're already competent
with vi/vim

~~~
davismwfl
Good to know. I hadn't tried Sublime so I was somewhat curious if there was
some compelling reason. But I have been working with vi since the early 90's
so its just been comfortable. Thanks

------
psymatix
I haven't used Webstorm, and one of my colleagues uses SublimeText. I use
NetBeans IDE because it integrates well with Git, and even without Git it
keeps a history of your changes so you can diff against previous versions.
Also has intelligent code completion, multiple views of the same file in a
split screen. And the inbuilt FTP makes it easy to code directly on a remote
server. It's really convenient for me because of these and so I haven't felt
the need to use the others.

------
NicoJuicy
I use Visual Studio all the time, but the node integration isn't quite there
yet (especially when building node_modules using vc++ compiler )

I'd use SublimeText otherwhise :)

------
iends
I use webstorm for both Angular and Node because the integrated debugger
doesn't require a context switch when debugging code. In fact, most
development workflows can happen within the editor (and a browser) because of
the great tooling.

For everything else (mainly Go/Python these days), I use vim.

------
chubasco
I use WebStorm for projects and SublimeText for one-off scripts and tiny
prototypes.

WebStorm is great if you need to manage a project as it grows, but if you just
want to bang out 200 lines in a few hours, SublimeText is much more
lightweight.

------
dhagz
I use Vim and Atom. It's enjoyable and does everything I need, especially
since I've started moving towards xctool as my builder over Xcode's GUI.

------
laex
I use VIM + Tmux for the most part. That being said, editors like Sublime,
WebStorm, Atom etc are great and are a part of my tools collections.

------
skrowl
Visual Studio + Resharper for the win.

------
factorialboy
I use both (actually IntelliJ IDEA and not Webstorm).

I choose the tool depending on the size of the code base.

------
sudpaw
Intellij all the way :O)

